#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-18
<Takyoji_> http://www.brainofshawn.com/2010/01/17/an-update-on-our-house/
<_diablo> whoa
 * Obsidian1723 bynw been on today?
<tonyyarusso> heh, bynw was last seen by nickserv in April.
<_diablo> hey, does anyone here know about installing 386 printer drivers on 64 bit linux?
<tonyyarusso> ewww
<tonyyarusso> I don't even know if the compatibility library is still in the repos
<tonyyarusso> oh, yeah it is
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: I know it will involve this package, but exactly how to do it is a bit beyond me.  Also, it's a security risk.
<tonyyarusso> !info ia32-libs
<ubot3> ia32-libs: ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7ubuntu17 (karmic), package size 28559 kB, installed size 128720 kB (Only available for amd64 ia64)
<tonyyarusso> I've never heard of people doing it with printer drives specifically, but if you can find the instructions for 32-bit Firefox / Flash you'll probably be okay.
<_diablo> ah, okay, itobasco wanted me to ask for him while he got online
<itobasco> thanks for your help guys
<tonyyarusso> good luck!
<tonyyarusso> (And next time buy HP!)
<itobasco> well my gf got this for free from apple...so really no choice here
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> You aren't Larry by any chance?
 * tonyyarusso is reading e-mail
<itobasco> Larry? no...
<tonyyarusso> k
<tonyyarusso> h00k: btw, do you have any idea why Shawn's pets weren't able to escape?
<h00k> tonyyarusso: ...er, I have no idea what you are talking about!
<tonyyarusso> darn it memory
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji_: I meant you.
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Linux Journal editor's house burned, and all of their pets died.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: oh, that Shawn! Yeah :(
<_diablo> tonyyarusso, I assumed that the doors were closed on the house.
<_diablo> I read that article
<h00k> tonyyarusso: did you see the discussion on identi.ca yesterday?
<tonyyarusso> h00k: about this?  No.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: someone was like "ubuntu isn't a charity, they better have had insurance"
<_diablo> lol
<_diablo> that's ridic
<tonyyarusso> eh?  He doesn't even work for Ubuntu...
<h00k> It's true, but I think they were starting a fundraiser for him or something
<h00k> and then someone rebutted about Ubuntu meaning "Humanity towards others"
<tonyyarusso> _diablo: Doesn't every pet owner know that they need to have an egress for precisely this reason?
<_diablo> tonyyarusso, we didn't have one when I was little for my dog
<tonyyarusso> Really?  Scary.
<tonyyarusso> Well, then, this is why you should!
<_diablo> makes sense now :)
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-19
 * Obsidian1723 night all.
<tonyyarusso> gnight
<_diablo> night
<_diablo> oh, he's gone
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-22
<Takyoji> Anyone have the stance on the recent continuing implementation of HTML5-based video players, but with H.264 as the format, and Firefox being the one denying to implement a H.264 codec?
<Takyoji> Mozilla*
<_diablo> Wait, really? I thought Apple was the one that was preventing that?
<_diablo> Do you have a link?
<Takyoji> Apple and Google are the ones supposedly opposing the implementation of Ogg Theora
<Takyoji> Mozilla is opposing to implementing H.264
<Takyoji> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/01/bumps-ahead-as-vimeo-youtube-respond-to-html5-video-demand.ars
<_diablo> ohhh, what is that?
 * _diablo reads that
<Takyoji> So now it's Daily Motion and Vimeo with a HTML5-based viewer, next it'll hopefully be YouTube as well soon
<kaimerra> YouTube has theirs in beta
<_diablo> I'm already using Youtube's one
<_diablo> yeah
<kaimerra> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<Takyoji> I've seen it
<Takyoji> The reason why Firefox isn't "supported" is because Firefox doesn't have a H.264 implementation supposedly.
<Takyoji> Ahh; so they've changed it now then
<Takyoji> That used to just be a single demo page originally
<_diablo> yup
<Takyoji> And Google Chrome itself on Linux isn't working with the HTML5 player apparently. :P
<_diablo> true
<_diablo> it sucks
<_diablo> same with chromium actually
<Takyoji> I have version 4
<_diablo> Version    : 4.0.285.0
<_diablo> alright, I have a clear opinion now
<_diablo> Go Mozilla!
<_diablo> What is the point of a standard if you have to pay for it?
<_diablo> It will kill firefox.
<Takyoji> Isn't Google supposedly buying out the owner of H.264 though?
<Takyoji> On2 Technologies
<_diablo> Maybe, but that still means that it's proprietary.
<_diablo> Do you really trust Google on this?
<Takyoji> If the open it up, then it wouldn't be proprietary anymore I believe.
<_diablo> "if they open it up"
<Takyoji> (along with the patents surrounding it)
<_diablo> agreed. But I'd rather have assurances going in.
<_diablo> Which h.264 doesn't provide
<_diablo> I don't know, I know I'm paranoid, but I really don't want web standards to burn open source
<Takyoji> I know, I'd love it to be Ogg Theora as well
<_diablo> It has to be. Ogg has just been getting better and better too
<_diablo_active> Ah, nice. This should be able to ping me whenever anyone makes a message. This will make question answering much faster.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-23
<Takyoji> You know, I have to admit it would be quite interesting/useful if deviantART served also as an OpenID provider
<_diablo> yup
<Takyoji> I would love if there was a reseller that would simply resell any hardware that works perfectly fine under Linux
<Takyoji> and pretty much anyone could start that.
<_diablo_active> system76?
<tonyyarusso> anyone want to buy a desktop that needs a new power supply?
<h00k> I have one that needs a new power supply and mobo already :(
<Alpha_Cluster> i have an extra graphics card... that is all though lol
 * tonyyarusso pouts at computer not POSTing
<Alpha_Cluster> tonyyarusso, PSU's are cheap
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: Yeah, but replacing them constantly isn't
<Alpha_Cluster> oh have you been going through them faster then normal?
<tonyyarusso> on this box  yeah
<tonyyarusso> I'm WAY overloading it, so...this one only lasted a few months really
<Alpha_Cluster> is it maybe the line going into the box or the box is drawing more power then PSUs u have been using?
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> that would be your problem
<Alpha_Cluster> do you knwo how many watts your drawing?
<tonyyarusso> No, but some online caluclator thingies estimate 250, give or take.
<Alpha_Cluster> then you shouldnt be "overloading"  it do much unless you are only using a 350Watt PSU
<tonyyarusso> 160
<Alpha_Cluster> ... they make those?
<tonyyarusso> In 2004 they did.
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> well you can get a solid antec one for $45-55 on newegg that wouldnt brake
<Alpha_Cluster> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010090058%2050001516%20113142554&name=Antec'
<Alpha_Cluster> if your curious
<tonyyarusso> 1)  Learn how to spell break.
<tonyyarusso> 2)  Wrong form factor.
<Alpha_Cluster> really?
<tonyyarusso> uh huh
<Alpha_Cluster> what type of case is it?
<tonyyarusso> desktop
<Alpha_Cluster> ATX is the standard desktop size
<tonyyarusso> PSU measures 97mm high, 89mm wide, and 214mm long.
<Alpha_Cluster> only 89mm wide?
<tonyyarusso> yup
<Alpha_Cluster> ive never heard of soemthing so skiny
<tonyyarusso> Precisely.  It's odd.
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah >.<
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-01-24
<Takyoji> Stupid question: Would an SD card supposedly be faster (in terms of reading) in comparison to a 4200 RPM harddrive?
<Takyoji> I can't find any definite number that SD cards typically are used at.
<_diablo> Takyoji, sd will almost for sure be faster at reading, but it depends on a ton. Also, it depends on other stuff like whether you need burst data or long reads.
<_diablo> and do you mean sd card or ssd?
<Takyoji> Because I'm thinking in terms of an OS installation
<Takyoji> SD card
<Takyoji> (for the time being)
<_diablo> oh. It will probably be faster
<_diablo> but it might also depend on brand and other stuff
<_diablo> I would try it.
<_diablo> it will probably be faster.
<Takyoji> Because I got a somewhat older laptop handed down to me, which already dual-boots XP and Ubuntu (but 9.04 I think)
<Takyoji> and was considering if I should get an SSD, or just work along the lines of an SD card or USB for the OS, and the harddrive for large storage.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: most SD cards read at a max of 15MB/s, with more expensive ones going up to 30MB/s.
<_diablo> eh, if it's an old computer, the HDD is probably not your limiting factor. It's probably CPU or RAM so it won't matter too much.
<tonyyarusso> Oh please - it would have to be like circa 1994 for the CPU to be the limiter.
<Takyoji> What would be a typical size of an Ubuntu installation?
<Takyoji> ~2GB, or?
<_diablo> tonyyarusso, it depends on what you're doing.
<Takyoji> I'm simply talking in terms of boot performance
<_diablo> ah, right, oops
<Takyoji> Boot performance and perhaps time taken to open applications
<Takyoji> I don't mind how long it takes a thing to save, or for a document to be read necessarily
<Takyoji> 9.04 is about 2.3GB installed
<Takyoji> Referencing from: http://www.tuxradar.com/files/ubuntu_vs_7-3.png
<mr_steve> Takyoji: if you try it, let me know how it goes...
<mr_steve> I was considering Ubuntu on an SD card for my netbook, to avoid spinning the HD when I don't need to
<_diablo> same here
<_diablo> mr_steve, when do you want to start ubuntu hour?
<Takyoji> I think I might try just grabbing an small high-speed SD card as well for testing. But perhaps, I could test between the two, to see if it's any different for my system (like if the reader only works at a certain speed)
<mr_steve> _diablo: I'm starting to figure out my routine a bit more now, so I'm thinking maybe this coming friday
<mr_steve> There's a new variable now though apparently I've started having anxiety attacks. Yay.
<mr_steve> at any rate I'm going to start looking for a decent coffeeshop close to MCTC to hold it at
<_diablo> mr_steve, ouch. okay, yeah, keep me in the loop
<Takyoji> Ooo, the Firefox Personas are quite nice
<Takyoji> When it originally came out as a plugin there was barely much available
<Takyoji> Now it's like the next best thing, beyond desktop wallpapers
 * tonyyarusso doesn't see the point
<Takyoji> It's just a simple customization; it's not too obtrusive either
<tonyyarusso> It's just another application - why do you need it to have star trek logos scattered about?
<_diablo> haha
<_diablo> it's pretty
<_diablo> same reason why I like compiz
<Takyoji> It's built into the GUI system of Firefox 3.6. :P
<Takyoji> So it's not necessarily a whole separate entity
<Takyoji> That is very awkward
<_diablo> what?
<Takyoji> Apparently I'm installing a Java update, and it's offering a Bing Toolbar for Internet Explorer..
<_diablo> LOL
<Takyoji> Due to my current lack of a 4GB SD card (that isn't of someone else's), and to the worry that a 4GB SD card might not work on the system (due to the delay until SDHC was really used)
<Takyoji> I think I'll try a 4GB flash drive
<Takyoji> USB flash drive
<Takyoji> The only thing I worry of is that it might install the bootloader to the USB flash drive
<Takyoji> and at the same time, USB might be a bit slow
<Takyoji> Thoughts?
<tonyyarusso> yeah, it will be super slow
<Alpha_Cluster> not ture
<Alpha_Cluster> it depends on if its a usb2 port and how fast the ram in the usb drive is
<tonyyarusso> I've never seen a USB flash drive with a decent speed of the actual flash.
<Alpha_Cluster> really my corsair flash voyager has pretty awesome speeds
<Takyoji> The optimal speed of USB 2 is 480Mb/s
<Takyoji> (60MB/s)
<tonyyarusso> s/optimal/theoretical maximum raw/
<tonyyarusso> Meaning your best bet for actual data transfer is more like 30MB/s
<Alpha_Cluster> yep i get about 40 with my good flash drive
<Alpha_Cluster> most flash drives use cheap ram and so they normally get up to maybe 30 on a good day
<Alpha_Cluster> if you buy a drive though from the enthusist ram companies they tend to be less skimpy and get 40-50
<Alpha_Cluster> i cant wait for usb 3.0 to become big
<Alpha_Cluster> it will force flash drives to use good ram :)
<Takyoji> NAND*
<Alpha_Cluster> true its NAND >.< i always just call it ram  cause i forget the name
<Takyoji> I need an Ubuntu sticker for this laptop...
<Alpha_Cluster> lol i feel bad i dont have any computers running ubuntu rigth now >.<
<Takyoji> My whole house runs Ubuntu!
<Takyoji> :P
<Alpha_Cluster> >.< i got a macbook pro and a desktop that has a new ati 5770 so i cannot really run it very well
<Alpha_Cluster> i got VMs though that i run it on
<Takyoji> Geez, you're such a disgrace to our cult! :P
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Takyoji> I think it would run fine on a Macbook Pro though
<Alpha_Cluster> hey i would run it on this computer if i could
<Alpha_Cluster> no sound on the Mac
<Alpha_Cluster> on this computer the ATI drivers dont allow it to play videos
<Takyoji> ahh
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah sadly OSX works to well also for me to want to replace it
<Alpha_Cluster> and Windows 7 works better right now for this computer >.<
<Takyoji> Anyone have thoughts on http://helpmysql.org/en/theissue/customerspaythebill ?
<Takyoji> Apparently Web of Trust is advocating it
<Takyoji> (the petition)
<Takyoji> Hah, this boot performance is slower than a crawl
<Takyoji> It's probably only USB 1 ports
<Takyoji> Just loading GRUB was like several minutes
<Takyoji> 50 seconds from GRUB to the login screen using this USB drive http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220251&cm_re=patriot_4GB-_-20-220-251-_-Product on a HP Pavilion DV1000 laptop
<Takyoji> Is it considerably wrong that wireless service works fine; but identifies as eth1?
<tonyyarusso> not at all
<tonyyarusso> my thinkpad does the same, always has
<Takyoji> Apparently my desktop, which is connected directly by Ethernet claims an internet speed of 11Mbps, while the laptop claims 0.5Mbps
<Takyoji> However the upload speed was at about the same as it was for the desktop
<Takyoji> Based upon testing with the use of speedtest.net, and the Milwaukee, WI server
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-17
 * Obsidian1723 Night all.....
<tsmann> How Many Of You Have Blogs?
<Takyoji> I had a wonderful experience today.
<Takyoji> Yesterday I bought a somewhat old scanner from a thift store, which only uses a USB connector for power and data; just plugged it into my system, used the "Simple Scan" app, and surprisingly worked perfectly without any configuration or of specifying what scanner it is
<Takyoji> That's certain quite leap in partial comparison to the past
<Takyoji> certainly*
<Takyoji> rather than having to deal with Xsane for example
<Takyoji> Should I worry if a harddrive is reporting "-1 bad sectors"? :P
<ColinHarrington> sure
<ColinHarrington> *wrong window...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-18
 * Obsidian1723 $ sudo shutdown -h NOW | echo "time to boogie. Work is done. Slow day in the office."
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-19
* tonyyarusso changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-mn to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Minnesota Local Community Team! | This channel has logs available on http://irclogs.ubuntu-minnesota.org/ | A useful article: http://ubuntu-us.org/2009/12/06/what-individuals-can-do-for-their-loco-team/ | Team information on http://ubuntu-minnesota.org/ | Find something you want to do, and make it happen!
<MinSys> anyone watching jono@home?
<ColinHarrington> whats that?
<MinSys> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<MinSys> jono is the ubuntu community manager
<ColinHarrington> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jono_Bacon
<ColinHarrington> ok
<ColinHarrington> Whats the ustream deal about?
<MinSys> he does a weekly webcast to answer any questions about ubuntu
<MinSys> usually quite interesting
<ColinHarrington> Thanks for the link, looks interesting
<MinSys> your welcome
<ColinHarrington> Hey if you're on this next week send another ping
<ColinHarrington> Cool stuff
<Takyoji> Heh, didn't know "hotdish" is a term more native to the Minnesota area than other areas. xP
<tonyyarusso> Other fools call it a "casserole".  Sillies.
<Gulfstream> hotdish is good... :D
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-20
<Gulfstream> when's the next meeting?
<tonyyarusso> Gulfstream: Whenever you schedule it.
<Obsidian1723> boo
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-01-22
<Zaibach333> hello
<Zaibach333> could someone help me figure out how to change the amount of virtual desktops on ubuntu 10.10
<Obsidian1723> yes
<Obsidian1723> Do you see the squares in the lower right hand corner?
<Zaibach333> yes
<Obsidian1723> right click one of them.
<Zaibach333> the properites gives me columns and rows
<Obsidian1723> then click preferences
<Zaibach333> pref*
<Obsidian1723> change columns to x #
<Obsidian1723> so 5 = 5 desktops
<Obsidian1723> Mine is 4 columns and 1 row
<Zaibach333> ohhh
<Obsidian1723> easy peazy
<Zaibach333> okay thanks
<Obsidian1723> no problem.
<Zaibach333> say I didnt know there was a minnesota channel is there something behind this?
<Zaibach333> cause I'm in mn
<Obsidian1723> same here
<Obsidian1723> yeah, its the MN LoCo
<Obsidian1723> there's also Free Geek here as well.
<Obsidian1723> they recycle old PCs, put Ubuntu on them. volunetter organization.
<Obsidian1723> You can earn a free pc there, etc for volunettering
<Zaibach333> nice
<Obsidian1723> www.freegeektwincities.org
<Obsidian1723> #fgtc
<Obsidian1723> on this network.
<Zaibach333> I'm a student pretty busy but I might take a look
<Obsidian1723> right on...
<Zaibach333> I watched the video on that site, perhaps somebody here could help me get ubuntu running faster on the computer I've installed it on
<Zaibach333> it's running quite slow, intel centrino dell laptop with 1 gig of ram
<djs> Brrr!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-01-16
<Takyoji> tonyyarusso: The managed switch I was talking about previously that I couldn't get a serial connection with is: 3com 4210 26-port
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-01-17
 * Takyoji bugs tonyyarusso again
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-01-20
<GTRsdk> hi
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-01-21
<Takyoji> Can we have complete GNOME 3 in Ubuntu yet?
<Takyoji> ahh, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-01-22
<cpnangil> Howdy
<cpnangil> hows it going?
<cpnangil> Hello
#ubuntu-us-mn 2018-01-15
<RoTShB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  owrtto: ubuntulog2 lubotu1 tonyyarusso ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<RoTShB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  fkzcp: tonyyarusso lubotu1 ubuntulog2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<RoTShB> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ INFO ABOUT TRELANE http://www.dailytech.com/UPDATED+Goatse+Security+Defaced+Perpetrator+Identified/article20776.htm  ejtjkso: tonyyarusso ubuntulog2 lubotu1 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
